# Nica Libre diplomatico Cigar Review - Mellow Maduro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Got these in a 10 pack from C.I., so the price was right. Maduro is my favorite wrapper, I like these, the whole java-choco. thing. The fill is a l...

Read the full review here: Nica Libre diplomatico Cigar Review - Mellow Maduro


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I enjoy this smoke for its price point. The flavor is just so full in this bad boy. I had to get used to the box pressed sticks but that was a quick getting used to with this smoke. I got a fiver in the humi as we speak just taking a short nap. This cigar goes real well with a nice glass of room temperature Stewarts Root Beer. I will make sure I always keep a fiver in the humi!!!! Another AJ Fernandez blended cigar that is easy on the wallet. Thanks Jon for the excellent review.:smoke:


----------

